# My pronunciation is not bad but my vocabulary needs improvement



## yuechu

大家好！
I was talking to some Chinese people today (who I met for the first time) and one of them told me that my pronunciation is very good in Chinese. （你的发音很标准) I wanted to reply: "My pronunciation is not bad but my vocabulary needs improvement."
Does anyone know how I can say this in Chinese? (it doesn't have to be an exact translation. I just want to express that my vocabulary in Chinese is not yet at a high level)

Thanks!


----------



## brofeelgood

One suggestion: 我的词汇量还是很有限，有待扩充。


----------



## Skatinginbc

我的發音還過得去, 字彙能力就有待加強了 (Note: Because the subject is 我, I suggest 還過得去, which sounds more humble than 不錯/不賴/不差 "not bad").


----------



## yuechu

I like your translation with 过得去 (which is a new word for me). Thank you both for your help!


----------



## NewAmerica

Make it casual:

（我的）发音还行，就是词汇量还得加把劲。


----------



## Skatinginbc

I like your suggestion, NewAmerica.  
BTW, "my vocabulary needs improvement" ==> The improvement does not have to be restricted to the quantity (量 as in 词汇量), does it?  It can be qualitative (e.g., word choice). 
发音还行，字彙还得加把劲.


----------



## brofeelgood

Agree, 词汇 alone will suffice.


----------



## SuperXW

I don't know about Taiwan, but in Mainland China 字彙(simplified: 字汇) is rarely used. "Vocabulary" is formally translated as 词汇. 
In Hong Kong, 字彙 could be more common, as "English words" are usually translated as 字.


----------



## Skatinginbc

是回家背英文單字, 還是背英文單詞? 單字的集體就是 vocabulary (字彙).
讀萬卷書培養造詞造句的能力, 但不是造字的能力。為什麼?  因為中文的詞是可以創用的, 字則相當固定, 創新的空間不大。學習外語所指的vocabulary, 就是那些自創空間不大的字。語文能力是建立在這些固定的字彙上, 加以創造組合。


----------



## fyl

这应该就是翻译问题，大陆 word=单词，一般不说「单字」，「字」一般指的是汉字。不过都听得懂。


----------



## Skatinginbc

沒想到還真的是單詞。第一次聽到。增長見聞了。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 是回家背英文單字, 還是背英文單詞? 單字的集體就是 vocabulary (字彙).
> 讀萬卷書培養造詞造句的能力, 但不是造字的能力。為什麼?  因為中文的詞是可以創用的, 字則相當固定, 創新的空間不大。學習外語所指的vocabulary, 就是那些自創空間不大的字。語文能力是建立在這些固定的字彙上, 加以創造組合。


在内地概念中，“字”是汉语特有语言单位，“词”才是含有相对固定语义的语素。“背单词”不会说成“背单字”，也不存在“培养造词能力”。
你说的“字”是台湾用法吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 你说的“字”是台湾用法吗？


是啊。從小到大, 還沒聽人說過背單詞。當然,「字」有很多含義。我解釋的「字」是「字彙」的「字」。其實你查漢典就知道了。 它把「字彙」定義為「詞彙詞語」, 雖然我不十分滿意該定義, 至少可以證明「字彙」包含了大陸「詞」的概念。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 是回家背英文單字, 還是背英文單詞? 單字的集體就是 vocabulary (字彙).
> 讀萬卷書培養造詞造句的能力, 但不是造字的能力。為什麼?  因為中文的詞是可以創用的, 字則相當固定, 創新的空間不大。學習外語所指的vocabulary, 就是那些自創空間不大的字。語文能力是建立在這些固定的字彙上, 加以創造組合。


内地的语文练习中有"组词"一项，不知是否就是台湾讲的“造词”。
如：
老师：“用‘苹’字组词”。小明：“苹果。"

“词”也是固定的，创新空间也不大。学习时都是学习现成的词，而非自创。两个字可以“组”成现成的词，但如果说“造词”的话就感觉是要自创新词，大陆语文不会练这个。
英文apple对应中文“苹果”，“苹果”是一个词，而非一个字。所以很难理解台湾和香港把那些翻译成“字”。如果apple是“字”，那么什么英文是“词”呢？Pineapple？？


----------



## Skatinginbc

我不喜歡黑狗 ==> 該句的受詞為何?  答案: 黑狗.  黑狗乃一詞, 一個受詞, 雖然包含了兩個字: 黑 "black" + 狗 "dogs".
黑狗非固定詞, 是允許創意的, 可以換成黃狗, 綠狗, 雪花狗, 說得通即可。
詞是句子中的一個基本單位, 可以獨立運作。譬如, 你可以把黑狗改當主詞用 (e.g., 黑狗不好吃)。

造詞, 何謂造詞? 造詞就是把字串連成詞。製造的詞可以是別人說過的, 也可以是自創的。考試很少人會自創, 因為 (1) 自創不易, (2) 要得通過閱卷者的主觀評判, 多一分風險。為了客觀起見, 有的老師乾脆要求必需是慣用的或前人說過的詞, 但這並不等於是說「詞」的概念就是固定的用語。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 我不喜歡黑狗 ==> 該句的受詞為何?  答案: 黑狗.  黑狗乃一詞, 一個受詞, 雖然包含了兩個字: 黑 "black" + 狗 "dogs".


大陆的语文课会讨论“宾语”、“主语”，几乎没人说“受词”、“主词”，就是为了回避我们讨论的这个问题。
所以麻烦之处在于，中文既有单字成义（如“狗”），又有双字（如"苹果"）或多字成义。如果和外文对应起来，就没有十全十美的翻译办法。


----------



## Skatinginbc

自創: 蘋樹戴勝朵朵香 (蘋樹頭戴花飾, 每一朵都很香)
我的定義: 蘋樹(subject)是一詞, 戴勝(VP)是一詞。

你若說蘋樹是二詞(蘋 "apple" + 樹 "tree"), 我就要說蘋果也是二詞(蘋 "apple" + 果 "fruit"), 是蘋樹所結之果的意思。
你若說戴勝是二詞(戴 "wear" + 勝 "headdress"), 我就要指出戴勝是固定用語, 在上古中文是一個專有名詞(鳥名).
就算你接受「蘋樹」和「戴勝」各為一詞, 我也要指出他們可稱得上 innovative usage. 很少人會說蘋樹。而戴勝一般指的是鳥。

所以我說, 字詞沒有明確的分界。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 所以我說, 字詞沒有明確的分界。


是的。英文一个word就是一个word，所以跟中文对应时出现了麻烦。
“苹果”即使可以拆分，最多也只能拆分成像“前缀”，“后缀”那样的语素。现代汉语中无论“苹”还是“果”都无法替代“苹果”，也不能随意创新（不能把“苹果”说成“苹实”）。“葡萄”，“菠萝”等则更是如此。中文的大部分词不可创新，这和英文word一样；但却可以分解为单字语素，英文word多数不可以。


----------



## Skatinginbc

還是有丁點兒的創造空間。譬如, 到觀光果園摘採蘋果, 我們可以模仿詩經「於以采蘋」稱之為「採蘋之旅」.
介紹加拿大卑詩省著名的葡萄冰酒時, 我們也可提到當地的「採萄文化」(與彩陶文化諧音).
採蘋, 採萄就是造詞的例子。 所以, 詞是"活"的, 相形之下, 字是"死"的。詞典就是把原本活的詞, 釘在框框裡, 像是釘在十字架上一樣弄死。


----------



## Youngfun

如果有人说“英文字”我会理解成“英文字母”，即 letters。

另外，虽然很多汉字单独就有含义了，但是绝大部分情况下还是用两个以上的字组成的词语表达意思。所以，一个人想扩展vocabulary，多懂几个“汉字”是没用的，也必须多学会一些“词”。
我个人理解，如果一个汉字就能表达完整的意思，并且在句子里不跟别的字组词，那么广义的“词”也可以是单个汉字的。


----------

